# So Wireless N / 802.11n's been finalized and standardized



## Runefox (Sep 11, 2009)

Took 'em long enough. It's only been seven years. Perhaps now I won't scowl quite as much when I hear "network professionals" talking about how 802.11n has been a standard for years and argue until they're blue in the face that the very-expensive Draft-N toys they've been buying are based on an actual standard.

Makes you wonder a couple things: Firstly, what's next? And second, how long will _that_ take to standardize?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 11, 2009)

So is anything even signifigantly different between Draft N and the finalized standard?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 11, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> So is anything even signifigantly different between Draft N and the finalized standard?



I'm not even sure; I do know that the initial draft isn't compatible with the currently-used draft (2.0), and that "supposedly", the draft 2.0 products currently on the market will be compatible with the final standard (or so the marketing goes). For all intents and purposes, there have been three Wireless-N generations, this final standard included, of which it's not even entirely certain that they'll be compatible (initial-draft devices are certainly not). I've always kind of laughed at 802.11n. It's like the Duke Nukem Forever of the networking world.

Anyway, frankly, I'd say there probably aren't many, if any major changes - Though I should hope there is, since it took them this bloody long to get the thing out the door.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 12, 2009)

I think the hardware required for 802.11n was locked down a year or two back. Anything purchased in that time frame should be firmware-upgradeable to 802.11n final.

... sticking with 802.11g for the time being.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2009)

Firmware-upgradeable, yeah, but just how many of the people who actually bought 802.11n would actively seek out a firmware update? I foresee much hilarity once final-n hits and mixes with non-updated draft-2.0-n. =D


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 12, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> So is anything even signifigantly different between Draft N and the finalized standard?



Short answer...."No."   

Longer answer......actually, other than some regional stuff NO too.


----------



## Sassy (Sep 14, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Firmware-upgradeable, yeah, but just how many of the people who actually bought 802.11n would actively seek out a firmware update? I foresee much hilarity once final-n hits and mixes with non-updated draft-2.0-n. =D


Apple will roll out updates to any Airport Extreme N stuff before too long; which is the advantage of having a software update process people aren't _afraid_ of. Of course, their stuff already performs top of the pile anyway so I couldn't see too much benefit to even bothering to update.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 14, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Makes you wonder a couple things: Firstly, what's next? And second, how long will _that_ take to standardize?



I think the bigger question is "how long will it take organizations to move to full-N standards first?"  At UWO, we support b/g everywhere, and A in most places, but rolling out support for N will take years and require huge infrastructure upgrades.  There is also the argument "do the students even need anything faster than g?"  There is huge money tied up in not only the direct infrastructure needed to support it, but also in the secondary infrastructure needed to monitor, shield and enforce policy within the first.

Makes me glad I'm not one of the team dealing with the wireless side of things.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 15, 2009)

To bring this back on topic...

It's a good thing this is finally done. Now we can see 802.11n pop up in more devices as something standard.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll worry about 802.11n when they become standard in laptops, as it is, even replacing the module isnt always an upgrade option as not every laptop is built with the extra antennas required.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 15, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I'll worry about 802.11n when they become standard in laptops, as it is, even replacing the module isnt always an upgrade option as not every laptop is built with the extra antennas required.



Heh, well, kinda along with what I said earlier - I'll worry about it when it's actually supported in places enough to warrant using it.  I rarely ever use wireless as it is since it's just not as good as a wired connection.

I run G at home, but basically only activate it when I need it, then quickly deactivate it again.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, well, kinda along with what I said earlier - I'll worry about it when it's actually supported in places enough to warrant using it.  I rarely ever use wireless as it is since it's just not as good as a wired connection.
> 
> I run G at home, but basically only activate it when I need it, then quickly deactivate it again.


I use it at home too, so I can use my laptop when sitting in the living room, or in the kitchen, and dont have to run Cat5 throughout the house to provide connection points. I know I could just get another Homeplug unit for that.. and just plug it in with a long network cable.. but wireless is more convenient.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 15, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I use it at home too, so I can use my laptop when sitting in the living room, or in the kitchen, and dont have to run Cat5 throughout the house to provide connection points. I know I could just get another Homeplug unit for that.. and just plug it in with a long network cable.. but wireless is more convenient.



For me when home, the laptop rarely leaves the small table it's on in my room, so it's rarely on battery let-alone wireless.  Would use it more I guess if I had time to sit in the back or actually relax around the house.  Ah well.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> For me when home, the laptop rarely leaves the small table it's on in my room, so it's rarely on battery let-alone wireless.




Damn, my laptops are never in the same place, and I have to go hunting for them.  I've even got spare power supplies in some rooms and  out in the pool shed, for when I'm *ahem* "working from home."


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Damn, my laptops are never in the same place, and I have to go hunting for them.  I've even got spare power supplies in some rooms and  out in the pool shed, for when I'm *ahem* "working from home."



I've always treated battery power and wireless as a "last resort" function on the laptop.  Whenever power is available, I use it.  Whenever wired Ethernet is available, I use it.  When I'm over at CAThulu's, I use wireless since there is no wired connection in the living room where we draw and stuff.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd just like to have some portable N devices since the range and speed on N are amazing. Plus it means more people will have N routers in the next 2 years and I can connect to (steal) open Wi-Fi points from farther ranges.


----------

